# It's all small stuff



## cobbley75

Hello there,

A couple of years ago, several in this forum kindly helped me with translating the phrase "don't sweat the small stuff".  I went with "älä huoli pikkuasioista" (understanding that some would separate out pikku and asioista).  How would the phrase/idiom "It's all small stuff" be said in Suomi? I have found several 'translations', but I would like to know how it would be said in actual casual conversation that would be similar to the first part. The closest translation I've found is "kaikki, joka tämä on pieni asia".  But I want to be sure to capture "conversational" text and not "textbook" text (if that makes sense)

This phrase means a great deal to me and I greatly appreciate any help.

Thanks.​


----------



## Hakro

I'd guess it's about Richard Carson's book "Don't Sweat the Small Stuff...and it's All Small Stuff". Obviously the book is not translated into Finnish, so I this is my try to translate the title:

_Älä huoli pikkuasioista... ja kaikki asiat ovat pikkuasioita._

Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## cobbley75

Thank you very much.  And not so much the book necessarily... but my dad.  I don't know if he got it from the book you mentioned or somewhere else (as he never claimed it was his) but he raised us on, and truly lives by: "there are two rules in life...1) Don't sweat the small stuff and 2) It's ALL small stuff".  My 'papa' was born in Finland, and my dad and I have always shared a sense of pride in our heritage, so I wanted to know how it was translated.  Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Hakro

Thanks for telling about the background, Cobbley. I appreciate it.


----------

